# Caught Today 12/4/11 Cape May NJ From the Beach



## junkmansj

51.5 Inches-50.5# on a Bunker Steak 4PM

<a href="http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/?action=view&current=P1000695.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/P1000695.jpg" border="0" alt="Personal Best, 51.5"-50.5# From the Beach"></a>

http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/?action=view&current=P1000695.jpg


----------



## RuddeDogg

SWEET!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## outerbanker1

man, that is great!!! live down here in kill devil hills, waiting for'em to come down. great fish from the surf!! the only way!!!


----------



## AbuMike

What a pig. Very nice...


----------



## MSRIEF

Nice fish, Congrats!


----------



## Fishbreath

Outstanding!!!! :d


----------



## 1fishinmusician

Awesome fish! Congrats!


----------



## fishhead

Nice fish ... congratulation! Blows away that 30# you got the end of November last year!


----------



## Captain Awesome

Niiiccceee!!


----------



## sand flea

Beauty. I'd kill to break 50".

Send 'em south, will ya?


----------



## Manlystanley

Ha!!! What a smile you've got!!!


----------



## junkmansj

Was told today that a New Body of fish has moved into our Area, got them good in the Rips and in the Bay


----------



## wallhanger

Good work old top. I need one of them.


----------



## junkmansj

41#er was caught there Saturday. NOT ME


----------



## CarolinaGuy1986

Very nice fish!!!


----------



## CrappieKid

very nice dont see 2 many of them lots of 30#&40# my best 57#


----------



## don brinson

That there is a hella fish,congrats.


----------



## marstang50

hell of a fish! Nice work.


----------



## eaglesfanguy

Mighty nice bass.....


----------

